# Thoughts on New York Philharmonic New Years Eve Concert?



## Rachmanijohn (Jan 2, 2014)

I was wondering what you all thought about the Live from Lincoln Center New Years Eve with the New York Philharmonic. I thought it was an interesting program, and I'd never heard "Azul" by Golijov before. The piece surprised me and had some really poignant moments. Yo-Yo Ma was incredible as always, and the Piazzolla tangos were tons of fun. Ending with Ravel's "Bolero"? Not sure I liked that. Thoughts?


----------

